# If you could be any other personality type...



## reefercheefer (Nov 3, 2009)

If you could choose any personality type other other than the one you already have, which would it be and why?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Not to be a party pooper, but...

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/31438-if-you-had-chance-change-your-type-what-would.html


----------



## reefercheefer (Nov 3, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but...
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/31438-if-you-had-chance-change-your-type-what-would.html


then this poll isnt much different other than there isnt a choice to remain the same, oops. maybe people will still like this poll though.


----------



## Punchabearinnamouf (Nov 23, 2010)

ISTJ, mostly because there are some qualities in ISTJ that I kinda have sometimes anyway haha


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I wouldn't want any other. Maybe a higher N percentage but that's it.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Am: INTJ Choose: ISTJ


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

ESTJ, ENTP, ISTP, ESTP
Simple as


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I'd prefer to be ENTP. I'm very comfortable with the NTP part, but I think that life would probably be more fun being an extrovert and not having to always make an effort to get enough time alone.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Not actually interested in any permanent changes, tbh. If it was temporary, I'd be an xSTP.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

ENTJ... can I choose Super-ENTJ? (ENTJ + Fe second auxiliary, alongside Ni)

But if I must choose one... hmm... INFJ... I really like INFJs, they're my favourite type


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

ENTJ. Easy choice for me.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I just noticed that ISTJ is listed twice on the poll....


I choose INTJ. ISTP comes to a close second place. I already like my type and I wouldn't have it any other way. I wouldn't want to be someone drastically different from who I am, so that narrows down the options.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

ISTJ. There are traits that I do have that an ISTJ has.

I do believe that I was the only one who has voted for ISTJ. Obviously my opinion will change when new members start voting.


----------



## Dungeon Master (Jul 27, 2018)

I would simply answer the questions untruthfully and there, it says I'm a different type, yay! With all seriousness though... I would say INFP for me. I would be that type but I am rather happy as an INTJ because it fits me. However with both family and friends, I am very private and don't tend to share what I feel about things and INFP appears to have the sort of "shy humanitarian" kind of personality that will let me keep my privacy but also be more inclined or at least more comfortable sharing their feelings and not come off as a jaded as I appear to be.

- Dungeon Master

Edit: I am not truly "jaded" but mainly just with my job I am. Heh, wonderful...


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

An ENFJ I guess, just to see what it's like to be socially extroverted.


----------



## RLam (Sep 21, 2017)

Seen some pretty badass ENTJs tbh


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

RLam said:


> Seen some pretty badass ENTJs tbh



bitch Kathleen Zellner can have you


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

INFP, if had to choose I'd probably take INTP, maybe I'd be less anxious...


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ESTP so I can have unlimited physical energy and high testosterone. Chad basically.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Alivingobituary42 said:


> ESTP so I can have unlimited physical energy and high testosterone. Chad basically.


You could try taking testosterone?


----------

